# Need Advice to Save Fry



## shaddrag (Mar 25, 2015)

My HiFin Lyretail Red Tuxedo Swordtails are pregnant! However, the male died due to complications from the initial tank cycle, and I have replaced him with a standard Red Tuxedo. I need to save the fry so I can get another HiFin Lyretail. Advice please?

75 Gallon
Tankmates: 6 Lyretail Mollies (3 are pregnant, not sure if that effects anything, and the male can be a jerk) 2 Guppies, 1 Synodontis Multipunctatus, 1 Synodontis Decorus.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Best way to save the fry would be to move the pregnant females to a fry saver when they get ready to drop. Then raise the fry up and choose your new male from there. If you leave them in the tank chances are the fry will get nommed.


----------



## shaddrag (Mar 25, 2015)

majerah1 said:


> Best way to save the fry would be to move the pregnant females to a fry saver when they get ready to drop. Then raise the fry up and choose your new male from there. If you leave them in the tank chances are the fry will get nommed.


Would a regular "Breeder Box" work for this? I just got one big enough to house the female for sure, and it had a removable/adjustable lower plate in the bottom of it.


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

I do not have sword tails, I do have balloon mollies. When the female is ready to give birth she shows signs. you can usually catch them and put them in the breeder box in enough time. My mollies have so many fry, that they nom only a few. They prefer nomming unfertilized eggs that come out too.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

I put the pregnant females in a basin 20x20x30 cm.
On the ground clay shards are (flower pot). Above is a water fern roots long.
The newly born young fish to hide among the shards.
Later they rise up in a corner and lay down on the leaves.
This is necessary because of the swim bladder. Otherwise it will be down-rider.
Using the method no juvenile fish is lost.


----------



## shaddrag (Mar 25, 2015)

The female has been sitting at the bottom of the tank all day, I think she started doing this yesterday. How will I know when to put her into the breeder box?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

A regular one should work just fine. You canusually see them square up at the belly. Thats when shes ready.


----------

